# 3D Ansicht mit Photoshop



## verchi (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
Danke ersteinmal für eure schnelle Hilfe, heute habe ich folgendes Problem,
ich möchte einen Screenshot von einer Homepage Startseite auf eine anderen Internetseite aufführen, ich möchte Ihn jedoch so anzeigen lassen, das man nicht gerade rauf guckt, sonder das er schräg ist... das heißt das es so aussehen soll als ob die linke seite des Bildes nach hinten ins bild "gezogen" wird.... ich hoffe Ihr versteht, was ich meine... leider habe ich kein beispiel gefunden. 
Ich arbeite mit PS Elements 2.... den großen Bruder hole ich mir Bald, wenn ich mit diesem Projekt fertig bin. ich habe es schon über den 3D Filter versucht, aber irgendwie bekomme ich es nicht hin... vieleicht nimmt sich ja jemand die Zeit und kann es mir kurz zeigen oder kennt einen link, wo ich nachsehen könnte... Danke im Voraus


----------



## chritz tosh (6. Juni 2005)

Hi,

weiß nicht, was das Elements alles hergibt - aber eine Perspektive ("die linke Seite des Bildes nach hinten ins Bild gezogen ..." ;-) ) bekommst Du wohl am besten mit dem Transformieren-Werkzeug hin.

Grüße


----------



## versuch13 (6. Juni 2005)

Hi, wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, denke ich musst du das Bild nur verzerren, oder perspektivisch verzerren. Bearbeiten > Transformieren ...


 greetz


----------



## chritz tosh (6. Juni 2005)

verchi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... als ob die linke seite des Bildes nach hinten ins bild "gezogen" wird ...


Ah, jetzt verstehe ich - ist ja noch früh am Morgen ...  
Aber den Effekt erzielst Du am besten auch mit dem Transformieren-Werkzeug!

Gruß, chritz


----------

